# موقع :: عن دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع الصغيرة



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 فبراير 2010)

​ 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه ،،
الموقع الموجود أدناه موقع جميل مفيد لكل من لديه رغبة في إنشاء أحد المشاريع 
ذات الحجم الصغير .​ 
فجزى الله القائمين عليه خيرا .. ومن قدم هذه الدراسات وإن كانت مختصرة 
ولكنها مفيدة وهي نموذج ممكن تطبيقه في اي بلد بإتباع نفس الآلية.​ 

وهذا هو الموقع 




​ 

http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/SME​


----------



## d.salah30 (20 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر استاذي الكريم



اتمنى من المشرفين الافاضل تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته


​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## البيئة66 (24 فبراير 2010)

THankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

d.salah30 قال:


> الف شكر استاذي الكريم​
> 
> 
> 
> اتمنى من المشرفين الافاضل تثبيت الموضوع لاهميته​


 
الأخ الكريم المهندس d.salah30 
أشكر لك مرورك وتوصيتك بتثبيت الموضوع 
وأقدر جهودك في الملتقى.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> شكرا على الموقع


 
العفو م. بشار ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 فبراير 2010)

البيئة66 قال:


> THankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (6 مارس 2010)

-------------------------


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا دكتور محمد على الموقع


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله لك


----------



## محمود222 (29 مارس 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك يادكتور


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (29 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك موقع جيد


----------



## سهيل نجم عبد (29 مارس 2010)

اثناء تصفحي للموقع وجدت عبارة الاهلاكات هل يقصد بها الاندثار ام ماذا؟


----------



## almsaferr (7 أبريل 2010)

كل الشكر عزيزي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (8 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسان النعيمي (14 أبريل 2010)

موقع جدير بالاحترام من اشخاص محترمين


----------



## دعيج (2 مايو 2010)

*شكرا دكتور محمد على الموقع*​


----------



## hatem0008 (2 مايو 2010)

thank you my friend


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 مايو 2010)

سهيل نجم عبد قال:


> اثناء تصفحي للموقع وجدت عبارة الاهلاكات هل يقصد بها الاندثار ام ماذا؟


 
المهندس سهيل 
نعم : الإندثار = التقادم = الإهلاكات = Depreciation 

هو ما ذكرت ..​


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

